# Paintwork marring following debadge attempt with a caramel/toffee wheel..any ideas?



## VillicusVTR (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi guys, after my **** poor attempt at removing the resin left over after I debadged my astra, using a toffee wheel, i have "scuffed" the paintwork. Any ideas on how to restore my beautiful paint to its former glory? i used mer polish and some wet mirror shine in the vein hope it would help but in the day the marring is quite visible, photos below show the marks i have made


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

debadging with glue removers or caramel wheels will more likely than not leave marring and should only be done if machine polishing after removal imo.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> debadging with glue removers or caramel wheels will more likely than not leave marring and should only be done if machine polishing after removal imo.


Exactly. Out with the machine polisher...


----------



## VillicusVTR (Jun 1, 2011)

should i use a cutting compound?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

a finishing polish and finishing pad is always the place to start with a machine polisher..
looks like light marring so might remove it.
if not go to a medium polish and polishing pad.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

can I ask.. did you run onto the lights with the caramel wheel? some nasty marring on the rear light lense on picture 2


----------



## VillicusVTR (Jun 1, 2011)

only problem with that is I dont have a machine polisher! I dont think so craigqq, the lights are crap someone had tinted them before i think


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

How have you managed to do that with a bar of caramac...never had an issue with one in my many years of using one....are you sure its marring and not residue off the wheel and glue that has bonded due to friction as that sometimes happens....once it cools hit it again and all should be fine....if it is marring you must have applied a little too much pressure....

Russ


----------



## VillicusVTR (Jun 1, 2011)

you mean hit it again with the toffee wheel reflectology? thanks for the advice im a bit of a novice at this


----------



## VillicusVTR (Jun 1, 2011)

any ideas chaps?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks like you have had caramel wheel spinning to way to fast, doesn't look like marring I'd say where you've had it spinning to fast you have managed to burn the paint. I've never had this problem using one, as said in previous posts you need to try and use a polisher with the compounds suggested. If that doesn't work then it needs painting.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

VillicusVTR said:


> any ideas chaps?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=230701


----------



## VillicusVTR (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks for the replies guys


----------

